# Recipe File



## linguica (Sep 28, 2012)

The amount of information and recipes on this site is overwhelming for me. Could there be a way for members to tag entries for later use. Each person would have a "File Cabinet" for their favorite recipes or comments. Now I just print out what I want to save.

                     Thanks...............Paul


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2012)

A lot of guys use Evernote to clip and save recipes or save to a Favorites file on IE9 or Bookmark file in Google Chrome...JJ


----------



## biteme7951 (Sep 28, 2012)

When I see a recipe I want to try I copy the text and paste it into a word document and print it out with any additional information I want to add. Then they go into sheet protectors and then to atabbed binder notebook.  I just pull out the one I'm working on and it stays clean for the next time.

Barry.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

I have Microsoft One Note and set up each category, then copy and paste into it. It also provides a link to wherever I copied it from. Works great for me and it's always accessible.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2012)

I too am an Evernote user - Free program and it works great


----------



## sqwib (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to copy to desktop then I would leave it at work and not have it at home, then I started saving it as a google doc, but that got cumbersome, use evernote for lists and such.

I would suggest a free google website to put all your stuff on, much easier to sort and categorize.

I f I see a recipe I will copy paste to my "Test Kitchen" area of my website.

Many of my posts here are on my website as well in some form.

If I'm working on a recipe I pull it up on my phone from the website, works for me.


----------



## bob1961 (Sep 28, 2012)

i use the subscribe thread button to hold the thread that has what i need if i don't do the copy/paste thingy right away........bob

....


----------



## jimf (Sep 28, 2012)

I copy recipes to a Google Doc.  Organized into folders by meat type.  that way I have access to the files at work (where I browse this site most), at home in my kitchen, in my backyard, and while in the grocery store.

I have 131 pages so far (i printed a copy of the docs to give as a gift)


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 28, 2012)

love Evernotes !!!!!

www.*evernote*.com/


----------



## roller (Sep 28, 2012)

I`m with you brother...I got them every where but I think that I am going to take the time and learn the evernote !


----------



## highlife (Sep 28, 2012)

I highly recommend Instapaper. Works a treat for my recipe "rip and runs". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linguica (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks to ALL. I will try those things that might work on an old laptop running Windows XP. I don't have a smartphone or U pad things. Again Thanks...........Paul


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 28, 2012)

I use NixNote, an Evernote clone for Linux.


~Martin


----------

